# Chest Pain



## Judy22 (Oct 6, 2002)

I am new to this message board, but I have already learned a lot from reading all the previous posts. I have had digestive problems most of my life(54 years). I have gone through many stages with my IBS. I finally learned on my own what to do for it without having to take medication. My GERD symptoms came about four years ago. I would get hoarse after talking a lot (yes, I am female) ~ took Prevacid for a while and felt better. The symptoms have been slowly coming back for a few months. Starting in late January, I have been having pain in the center of my upper chest that radiates into my back and shoulders. I exercise 45 minutes five to six times a week with no chest pain, and had a complete heart evaluation about two years ago. So I am not concern about having heart problems. I am close to my ideal weight, a nonsmoker, and am trying to be careful with my diet. I have been back on Prevacid for about a month still have the chest pain on and off. My doctor changed my medication to Protonix and I have been on it for about a week. I sleep well at night up on lots of pillows. I would really like to get better without taking any medications. I should also mention that in the the past, I was diagnoised with a stomach motility problem, but when I had the gold standard test, my stomach was moving out the food. I suspect it works properly most of the time, but is not working well all the time. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Judy. I also have gerd and get a lot of the symptoms you mentioned. I'm only 31. I didn't even know I had gerd until I had my first endoscopy and the doc found it. Apparently my esophagus is quite ruined. He told me to try tagamet. I haven't yet.BUt I don't really know what to offer for you other than a soundboard because I havent had much time to adjust and learn about it since I was just diagnosed Oct 30, 2002/So All I can say right now is welcome to the bb and hope you get the help you need. Maybe we can learn together. I am sure someone here will have more info for you and me.Again Welcome!


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

Hi,After just having the anti-reflux surgery a couple of weeks ago and dealing with Gerd for about the past 5 yrs,I can detail for you some of the steps you may need to go through if you suspect that you have GERD. If you havent already, you probably need to get in to see a Gastroenterologist. This is the specialist that deals with GERD. One of the first things they will do if you haven't done it already is do a EGD (endoscopy)test to look at your upper gi area and look at the lining of the esophagus to see if you have any of the signs of GERD(redness, stricture,signs of Barrets esophagus, or a hiatal hernia)There are other tests besides that if the endoscope shows any of those things. But the main thing to do is relax, and see the specialist about those chest pains. You don't want that kind of thing(damage to esophagus) to go on for too long,because it can lead to other dangerous conditions.Take care and take proactive care of yourself,Jan


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Judy,I have chest/upper abdomen pain too. I have since I got my gall bladder out in 1996. I do not have acid coming up in my throat or burning. I just have Pain. I've been to 3 GI's and no one has been able to pin point it. It will go away eventually if I drink water, walk around, burp. Sometimes going to the bathroom helps relieve the pain and sometimes taking Pepto bismol. I have even tried eating and that will help take the pain away too sometimes.Mine also radiates to my back if I let it go long enough. I know it is time to have another Endo but I have to decide which GI I am going to go to again.Jleigh


----------



## Judy22 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for all your posts. I appreciate you taking the time to answer. I was especially interested in the fact Jleigh that you have also had your gall bladder out. Mime was removed June 2000. And like you, I just have the pain. This week, I went for four days with no pain. Then two days ago, it was back after eating some fruit. Now I am back to Slim Fast and bananas.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Judy, What do you do to take the pain away and how long does it last? Mine comes in attacks and I never know when I will have one. I too exercise almost daily and try very hard not to take much meds. Actually the only thing I am on at the moment is my Thyroid med. Other than that I take Calcium twice a day for the D. It helps alot.Jleigh


----------

